# The Black Dahlia Murder - Verminous



## Acrid (Feb 4, 2020)

Holy shit this track rips! album out 17th April


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 4, 2020)

fuck yes, been waiting for a new album forever


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 4, 2020)

Stoked.


----------



## KailM (Feb 4, 2020)

Hell yes. The last album was second only to Nocturnal, IMO.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sick! I've been on a Black Dahlia kick lately. They never fail to deliver.


----------



## Pat (Feb 4, 2020)

Loving the sound of this - I just wish they'd go back to the Nocturnal guitar tone! So dark


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 4, 2020)

This rips!!


----------



## budda (Feb 4, 2020)

Pat said:


> Loving the sound of this - I just wish they'd go back to the Nocturnal guitar tone! So dark



But thats going backwards, which is generally not a thing bands like to do. I love that album as it was my introduction, but Im all for changing it up.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 4, 2020)

As long as the songs are catchy idc what they do/sound like. Some of the consistently best (blackened death metal? Idk genres) ever. 

The chorus to Jars? Fucking banger. Apex? Fucking slaps. Black Valor? Wish it was twice as long. Catacomb Hecatomb? Hecayes bby.

#fanboy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 4, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> As long as the songs are catchy idc what they do/sound like. Some of the consistently best (blackened death metal? Idk genres) ever.
> 
> The chorus to Jars? Fucking banger. Apex? Fucking slaps. Black Valor? Wish it was twice as long. Catacomb Hecatomb? Hecayes bby.
> 
> #fanboy



Fanboi all you want. 

TBDM have proven to be one of the few consistently great death metal acts of the last 20 years. 

Changing it up without reinventing themselves and still keeping it compelling and catchy. 

For real, I'm always stoked for new TBDM.


----------



## Pat (Feb 4, 2020)

budda said:


> But thats going backwards, which is generally not a thing bands like to do. I love that album as it was my introduction, but Im all for changing it up.



Yeah fair point man 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Fanboi all you want.
> 
> TBDM have proven to be one of the few consistently great death metal acts of the last 20 years.
> 
> ...



Agree, though I do think their last few releases have been up and down. Didn't really care for Abysmal, and I don't think Nightbringers is as good as Everblack, still great though.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 4, 2020)

Sounds as great as something I'd expect from TBDM. Nightbringers was such a great album and definitely brought that Nocturnal energy, sounds like they're keeping that momentum and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 4, 2020)

This is great, the last album I liked by them was in fact Noctural. I didn't even really like Nightbringers. It was cool but meh but this song sounds like it belongs on Nocturnal which is good with me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fanboi all you want.
> 
> TBDM have proven to be one of the few consistently great death metal acts of the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


seriously. I can count on one hand the number of DM bands that have this consistent of output while still keeping things interesting (Decapitated, Allegaeon, Revocation).


----------



## budda (Feb 4, 2020)

Nightbringers is the only album i dont know.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 4, 2020)

You should get familiar with it, they really delivered with that album. I’m very curious to hear how they decided to follow it up.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes!!!!

Been hooked on these guys since Unhollowed. Had a few albums I don't like quite as much as others but they always bring it.

Eschbach is the man.


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh hell yes. Nocturnal is one of my favorite albums of all time, I haven't listened to them much since Deflorate. This has me excited to get back into them.


----------



## JK-PA (Feb 4, 2020)

Brandons Solos are so good!
Awesome TBDM track as usual. 
Stoked for the album


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 4, 2020)

It would be really cool to get some actual rug run downs for this one too. Tue Madsen mixed it and they recorded the guitars at Ellis’ I read. I’ve got the Deflorate studio rig saved in a notepad file. It was deleted or removed from here since then I believe. I don’t think the original link I got it from works anymore, it’s been a long time. Every time they release an album I search like crazy to get the details for the guitar tracks and every time it remains a secret. Just some Maxon promo ads, maybe some passing shots in the studio and brand endorsements in the CD booklet to go off of. Come on Brian, how are you going to hit us with that ”Windowmaker” intro and leave it at that? Is it 6505’s in the studio or just live? Did you use a boost or just eq after? OS Mesa cabs? 5150 III’s again? 

Is it just me or is TBDM especially secretive with what is probably a simple gear approach?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 4, 2020)

The song is good but it didn't blow me away as having any amazing riffs or catchy moments. I still enjoy TBDM, they consistently work hard and bring the intensity.

I don't think they've done an album I'd rate as anything other than an 8/10, except for Miasma and Nocturnal, which I consider to be 10/10 albums and one of the greatest back to back album releases ever. They'd both be in my top 10 metal albums of all time list.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 4, 2020)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The song is good but it didn't blow me away as having any amazing riffs or catchy moments. I still enjoy TBDM, they consistently work hard and bring the intensity.
> 
> I don't think they've done an album I'd rate as anything other than an 8/10, except for Miasma and Nocturnal, which I consider to be 10/10 albums and one of the greatest back to back album releases ever. They'd both be in my top 10 metal albums of all time list.



Add Unhallowed to that list and you've got a deal. Nocturnal gets a lot of love, rightfully so, but Unhallowed is still their best work IMO. Classic after classic from start to finish.


----------



## oracles (Feb 4, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> It would be really cool to get some actual rug run downs for this one too. Tue Madsen mixed it and they recorded the guitars at Ellis’ I read. I’ve got the Deflorate studio rig saved in a notepad file. It was deleted or removed from here since then I believe. I don’t think the original link I got it from works anymore, it’s been a long time. Every time they release an album I search like crazy to get the details for the guitar tracks and every time it remains a secret. Just some Maxon promo ads, maybe some passing shots in the studio and brand endorsements in the CD booklet to go off of. Come on Brian, how are you going to hit us with that ”Windowmaker” intro and leave it at that? Is it 6505’s in the studio or just live? Did you use a boost or just eq after? OS Mesa cabs? 5150 III’s again?
> 
> Is it just me or is TBDM especially secretive with what is probably a simple gear approach?



From Brandon Ellis himself: 
"All of the guitars were recorded on my Kelly with the Seymour Duncan PATB2, and the D'addario EXL117 string set. For the rhythms we used a Maxon OD808 overdrive, I used the preamp from my Peavey 6505mh mini head into the power amp of my Baron K2 120w KT88 head by connecting the fx send from the Peavey to the fx return of the Baron. Get that 6505 sound with some extra boldness from the KT88 tubes. That went into my 90s Mesa 4x12 rectifier cab, I took the grillcloth off to get a better view of the speaker and closer access to it, put an SM57 on the edge of the cap of the best sounding of the 4 speakers, and it went into a neve 1073lb mic preamp. For the lead guitars it was the same thing but with my krank nineteen80 instead of the Peavey/Baron combo."


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 4, 2020)

@oracles You’re the man, where did you find that? I’m going to add that to the Deflorate setup text file.


----------



## oracles (Feb 4, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> @oracles You’re the man, where did you find that? I’m going to add that to the Deflorate setup text file.



Brandon answered the question on his FB when someone asked what his signal chain was


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Feb 4, 2020)

New song is good, I still think Deflorate is pinnacle TBDM, though..


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 4, 2020)

TBDM is great at threading the needle of making something that fits with their catalog and also sounds different. Personally I think they have yet to top Deflorate in terms of songwriting and Nocturnal in terms of mix (although it's starting to sound a little dated now imo) but Brandon fucking rips and his leads have a great vibe.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 4, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Add Unhallowed to that list and you've got a deal. Nocturnal gets a lot of love, rightfully so, but Unhallowed is still their best work IMO. Classic after classic from start to finish.



Oh don't get me wrong, I love Unhallowed, I'd give it a 9.5.

I was lucky enough to see TBDM live on the Miasma tour in a tiny club with about 40 people in the crowd, but it was such a small club (Trillians, Newcastle, UK) that the energy build up in there was incredible. It was one of the most insane gigs I've ever been to.

I saw them again at the same place on the pre-release tour for Nocturnal but they couldn't play as the drummer had food poisoning. They played Nocturnal for us over the club PA at a time before even journalists had review copies, then me and my buddies took them out to party, footage of our night appeared in the "What a Terrible Night to Have a Curse" video and on the Majesty DVD

The last time I saw them live was on Everblack tour, sadly in a much larger club this time round, owning to their surging popularity. I did talk to the guys again and they invited me to come party with them but I had to decline as I had just got the keys to my new house that very day and started moving in, I was so tired I couldn't wait to get home and sleep. 

I'd love to see them again but every time they come to the UK now they only do a small handful of gigs. It's a shame, but I'm glad I got to see them in the early days.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2020)

Maybe its just my musical tastes changing but I'm not feeling that new song at all. Not a single part stood out to me. They've honestly sounded the same to me since Abysmal was released.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 5, 2020)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Maybe its just my musical tastes changing but I'm not feeling that new song at all. Not a single part stood out to me. They've honestly sounded the same to me since Abysmal was released.


I haven't cared about anything they've put out since Nocturnal. However, the recent stuff i've heard was decent and they're always worth seeing live


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 5, 2020)

sounds pretty good 

unhallowed is one of my favorite albums


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 5, 2020)

Honestly, maybe I'm in the minority here, but I haven't had much interest in their sound since Nightbringers. Since Brandon has came in the riffs have kind of gone a more traditional route with a lot more shredding up front. This song is already much more riffy than a majority of the songs on Nightbringers but it doesn't scratch that riff-itch to me like Abysmal and prior did. I don't know. I love the guys solos and I think he can certainly play the material really well when he was filling in for the band, but I don't know if I like what he brings to the table in terms of songwriting. No disrespect to him, he's an awesome player, but I could hear the same sort of shift in sound when he started writing in Arsis as well, and it sounds more thrashy. There's nothing wrong with that type of playing, but I feel it doesn't fit either of those bands previously more chunky, technical riff structures. I'll still be buying this because I'm sure it's a solid release, but I would like to see the riff-laden song structures that I usually associate them with. I honestly think Ryan Knight was just a better songwriter in regards to both bands style's. Brandon can certainly play all of his material and shred his ass off, but Ryan helped write a lot of their best material and some of the best phrasing in solos I've ever heard (Carbonized in Cruciform, Refaced, I will return). Even his playing in Arsis when he was with them was some of the best material they've ever made (Overthrown, Hopeless Truth, Lust before the Maggots Conquest).

I still love this band to death and I'll never skip a show from them when they come through town because they're amazing live, I love enough of their back catalogue, and they're just a friendly bunch of dudes. Honestly, other metal bands should aspire to be as consistent as they are. Even if I don't care for this song much it still sounds very distinct as being TBDM. Hell, I almost kind of feel bad for not liking it, but Idk man, this just sounds off to me.


----------



## Pat (Feb 5, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> Honestly, maybe I'm in the minority here, but I haven't had much interest in their sound since Nightbringers. Since Brandon has came in the riffs have kind of gone a more traditional route with a lot more shredding up front. This song is already much more riffy than a majority of the songs on Nightbringers but it doesn't scratch that riff-itch to me like Abysmal and prior did. I don't know. I love the guys solos and I think he can certainly play the material really well when he was filling in for the band, but I don't know if I like what he brings to the table in terms of songwriting. No disrespect to him, he's an awesome player, but I could hear the same sort of shift in sound when he started writing in Arsis as well, and it sounds more thrashy. There's nothing wrong with that type of playing, but I feel it doesn't fit either of those bands previously more chunky, technical riff structures. I'll still be buying this because I'm sure it's a solid release, but I would like to see the riff-laden song structures that I usually associate them with. I honestly think Ryan Knight was just a better songwriter in regards to both bands style's. Brandon can certainly play all of his material and shred his ass off, but Ryan helped write a lot of their best material and some of the best phrasing in solos I've ever heard (Carbonized in Cruciform, Refaced, I will return). Even his playing in Arsis when he was with them was some of the best material they've ever made (Overthrown, Hopeless Truth, Lust before the Maggots Conquest).
> 
> I still love this band to death and I'll never skip a show from them when they come through town because they're amazing live, I love enough of their back catalogue, and they're just a friendly bunch of dudes. Honestly, other metal bands should aspire to be as consistent as they are. Even if I don't care for this song much it still sounds very distinct as being TBDM. Hell, I almost kind of feel bad for not liking it, but Idk man, this just sounds off to me.


I agree - I think they've sort of had 2 peaks. One with Nocturnal, then again with a different lineup on Ritual. Since then I think they've not been able to reach the same heights (though Everblack comes close behind Ritual for me).

Shannon Lucas, Ryan Knight and Bart Williams were the key ingredients I think.


----------



## KailM (Feb 5, 2020)

After a couple listens, I'll admit this song doesn't blow me away, but it's solid nonetheless. The mix sounds almost identical to Nightbringers, which is to say it sounds great. For me, they kind of stagnated after Nocturnal, but Nightbringers was a big comeback. I doubt this is the best song on the album, in any case. I will be optimistic for the next release. I do think there was some magic in the songwriting in Nocturnal that they haven't touched since. So dark, depressing. Not their most technical music, but I think their best.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 5, 2020)

One of the preorder versions of the new album comes with a D&D extension
https://metalinjection.net/news/the...album-comes-with-a-dungeons-dragons-extension


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 5, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> One of the preorder versions of the new album comes with a D&D extension
> https://metalinjection.net/news/the...album-comes-with-a-dungeons-dragons-extension



Dude! I'm so pissed it sold out already! That looks so fucking cool!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 5, 2020)

oracles said:


> From Brandon Ellis himself:
> "All of the guitars were recorded on my Kelly with the Seymour Duncan PATB2, and the D'addario EXL117 string set. For the rhythms we used a Maxon OD808 overdrive, I used the preamp from my Peavey 6505mh mini head into the power amp of my Baron K2 120w KT88 head by connecting the fx send from the Peavey to the fx return of the Baron. Get that 6505 sound with some extra boldness from the KT88 tubes. That went into my 90s Mesa 4x12 rectifier cab, I took the grillcloth off to get a better view of the speaker and closer access to it, put an SM57 on the edge of the cap of the best sounding of the 4 speakers, and it went into a neve 1073lb mic preamp. For the lead guitars it was the same thing but with my krank nineteen80 instead of the Peavey/Baron combo."



I’m stoked for this for sure. Love these guys, and have pretty similar sentiments as most people here.

That Baron K2 is a beast! I should’ve kept the one I had. I love the idea of combining it with a Peavey 6505MH. KT88s are my favorite big bottle tubes for sure. Makes everything sound better!


----------



## budda (Feb 6, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> You should get familiar with it, they really delivered with that album. I’m very curious to hear how they decided to follow it up.



Listening now. Just not on the best speakers .

As for the OP, Verminous is a ripper of a tune. Wonder if I can get back on the merch table for the Toronto show...


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 6, 2020)

It’s restocked now with green dice instead of black. Just ordered mine. 

GOGOGO! Lol.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 6, 2020)

It’s better than the new lamb of god song and nightbringers so I’ll give it that. I liked it. Hype to see them with testament


----------



## Lozek (Feb 7, 2020)

Pat said:


> I agree - I think they've sort of had 2 peaks. One with Nocturnal, then again with a different lineup on Ritual. Since then I think they've not been able to reach the same heights (though Everblack comes close behind Ritual for me).
> 
> Shannon Lucas, Ryan Knight and Bart Williams were the key ingredients I think.



Exactly this. I agree, I love watching videos of Brandon playing but the material hasn't felt great since he's been in, it's not been terrible but just doesn't have the X factor that makes me reach for the volume knob.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 7, 2020)

Lozek said:


> Exactly this. I agree, I love watching videos of Brandon playing but the material hasn't felt great since he's been in, it's not been terrible but just doesn't have the X factor that makes me reach for the volume knob.



I've honestly always thought Brandon was a brilliant replacement, if someone told me that Ryan never left I probably would have believed it.
On the other hand, I feel this exact same way about Shannon. That band fit him like a glove; I do miss his sound.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 7, 2020)

I saw them live with Whitechapel on the tour where they played Nightbringers in its entirety. They absolutely nailed every track, kept everything tight AF. 

FWIW, the simplicity of the rig mentioned a previous comment makes a LOT of sense in my experience. 

I got very very close to that tone with simply my PRS Mushok set up for D standard going through a joyo vintage od (808 clone), into my 6505+ and my OS 2x12.

Not even what I shooting for at the time but it ended up being deadly close.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2020)

Is it just me, or are those the widest frets ever?


----------



## btbg (Mar 11, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> Honestly, maybe I'm in the minority here, but I haven't had much interest in their sound since Nightbringers.



That... was literally their last album. There has been nothing since Nightbringers aside from this single


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 11, 2020)

btbg said:


> That... was literally their last album. There has been nothing since Nightbringers aside from this single



 Holy..


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 11, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Is it just me, or are those the widest frets ever?



i didnt see any frets. i couldnt stop staring at the crooked locknut


----------



## KailM (Mar 11, 2020)

Supposedly there’s a new track coming out this Friday...


----------



## CTID (Mar 11, 2020)

TBDM is great but they've been an "every other album" for me since Nocturnal, sort of.

Nocturnal is perfect, Deflorate was meh, Ritual is great, Everblack is really good (this is what kind of breaks that cycle), I honestly kind of hate Abysmal and Nightbringers is prob their best since Ritual or even Nocturnal.

Either way I'll definitely check it out but honestly this single is a bit on the boring side of things imo, but I'll always love them


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 11, 2020)

Widely different opinions on their back catalogue, to me that says there’s something for for everyone. I am surprised to hear some people weren’t thrilled with Nightbringers though.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 11, 2020)

Just reiterating that Nightbringers is amazing. Anyone who likes it is a cool jellybean.


----------



## CTID (Mar 13, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> Widely different opinions on their back catalogue, to me that says there’s something for for everyone.



For sure, they've stuck to a sound and iterated on it to basically perfection. Trevor actually ranked their albums here: https://www.kerrang.com/features/ev...m-ranked-from-worst-to-best-by-trevor-strnad/

Was interested to see he thought Miasma is their worst and Unhallowed their best. As good a debut as it is, Unhallowed sits towards the bottom of my list, above Abysmal and below Deflorate. Love Miasma though, that's honestly just crazy that he doesn't like it, even if it's just for lyrical reasons.


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 13, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Is it just me, or are those the widest frets ever?




Damn he's such a sick player...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 13, 2020)

CTID said:


> For sure, they've stuck to a sound and iterated on it to basically perfection. Trevor actually ranked their albums here: https://www.kerrang.com/features/ev...m-ranked-from-worst-to-best-by-trevor-strnad/
> 
> Was interested to see he thought Miasma is their worst and Unhallowed their best. As good a debut as it is, Unhallowed sits towards the bottom of my list, above Abysmal and below Deflorate. Love Miasma though, that's honestly just crazy that he doesn't like it, even if it's just for lyrical reasons.



What a sick article, thanks for the link.
Pretty neat to see Trevor has pretty much the same thoughts on each record as I do. I'd reorder that top 4 slightly though; should be Unhallowed > Nocturnal > Nightbringers > Ritual instead of Unhallowed > Nightbringers > Ritual > Nocturnal, imo. So excited for the new record.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Necky379 (Mar 13, 2020)

That song kicks ass, holy shit. I’m was waiting for the new album now I’m excited for it.


----------



## Pat (Mar 13, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


>



What a tune


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 14, 2020)

CTID said:


> For sure, they've stuck to a sound and iterated on it to basically perfection. Trevor actually ranked their albums here: https://www.kerrang.com/features/ev...m-ranked-from-worst-to-best-by-trevor-strnad/
> 
> Was interested to see he thought Miasma is their worst and Unhallowed their best. As good a debut as it is, Unhallowed sits towards the bottom of my list, above Abysmal and below Deflorate. Love Miasma though, that's honestly just crazy that he doesn't like it, even if it's just for lyrical reasons.


Yeah, Unhallowed was a pivotal death metal album for me, definitely one of my gateways to the genre as a teen. But! I only enjoy it as pure nostalgia now... When I listen to it nowadays, I can only think of the fact that it sounds like a very young band, wearing their influences on their sleeve a little too obviously, and every song is literally in C harmonic minor. Sorry to some of you guys, but John Kempainen's "solos" are also a textbook example of weak-ass, unimaginative scale runs and no creativity, the kind that every lead guitar player should strive NOT to do. Fuck, those solos SUCK, and the songs would be stronger without any of them IMO. They really just seem like they're jammed in there because a section kinda sorta called for one. ...I didn't realize I always wanted to vent and let that out, but it feels good haha.

With that being said, I'm really glad to own it on vinyl though. Maybe someday I can pass it down to my future kid as baby's first death metal album! I also always dug Miasma. There are some sections in some songs that I am fuckin stoked to headbang hard to.


----------



## gunch (Mar 17, 2020)

I like Nocturnal and Everblack as whole albums where the rest I can only pick out 1-2 memorable songs from each album


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 31, 2020)

Preorder just in!!


----------



## budda (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Forkface (Mar 31, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> View attachment 79121
> 
> 
> Preorder just in!!


wow, a full 17 days before release? lucky bastard


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 7, 2020)

Anyone else get it yet? Definitely a discussion worthy album but I don’t want to spoil anything if nobody’s heard it yet.


----------



## Pat (Apr 8, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> Anyone else get it yet? Definitely a discussion worthy album but I don’t want to spoil anything if nobody’s heard it yet.


Really looking forward to this based on the first two singles - is it good?


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 8, 2020)

That solo on Sunless Empire rips.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 8, 2020)

The songs are pretty incredible, I think the album is a departure from everything else they’ve released. Brandon’s influence seems apparent. I’m not claiming I know who wrote what, I don’t, but I hear more thrash and power metal elements on this album. That may be a positive for some listeners and a negative for others. ‘Miasma’ it is not. The lead work is impressive. Ellis definitely has a style but avoids predictability well. That was my only gripe with Ryan Knight, although I feel songwriting of that era left a high water mark. It has some of most intricate drum patterns that I’ve heard on a TBDM album and Max’s bass lines are interesting to listen to. The bass track switches between locking in with the drums in parts and beefing up the riff in others, his efficiency at this is more noticeable to me on this album. Overall the album is very melodic but (spoiler alert) Trevor doesn’t “sing” on it *ahem Randy Blythe*...thank you for that Trevor. The acoustic track I really liked and it leads into one of their best closers to date. The final track reminded me of when “The Divine Falsehood” hits on JFAC’s ‘Genesis’ album, the overused adjective “epic” fits nicely. What I didn’t like about the album was the guitar tone and the “clank” on the bass track that comes out on my truck stereo. This was one thing I really wanted some more opinions on because I’m waiting for new monitors at home and I’ve only been able to listen in my truck. I’m hoping my opinion changes with a different system. The system in my truck isn’t bad but I want to hear it through some excellent headphones or monitors before I make my mind up. I realize too that I prefer a lot of compression and thicker less refined guitar tones which isn’t what some people want to hear. I also didn’t like the ‘Everblack’ sound and other people seemed to love it. I felt that sounded congested. The guitar tracks got lost for me for the opposite reason, on ‘Verminous’ they sound thin. As a guitar player, I’m buying it for the riffs and big tones. The guitar rhythm tracks were less featured on this release, probably because the songs as a whole stand on their own track to track.


----------



## KailM (Apr 8, 2020)

^^^I noticed that "clank" on the bass guitar on Nightbringers too; the only thing I didn't care for on that album. While I've only heard the first two singles on this one, the production does seem to be pretty close to what they did with Nightbringers.


----------



## AngryWhiteMan (Apr 9, 2020)

Is the bass "clank" intentional or a production f'up? I kind of like it. Ellis is a gem and he is able to make simple shit sound impossibly detailed, rich and interesting.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 9, 2020)

I doubt it. Without talking to the producer (Tue Madsen right? Got to look in the liner again) I can only speculate. The album is too cohesive for it to be unintentional in my opinion. It’s very apparent a lot of work went into it. I really doubt a metallic bass tone would go unnoticed, I would guess it was created. I’m just the end user, a TBDM fan since I first heard ‘Miasma’ and a musical hobbyist so what do I know. The album is a masterpiece, there are some aspects about it I don’t like but my opinion is just my opinion. I like the borderline sloppy, big, separated guitar tracks from ‘Miasma’, I like the “volume war” era compression from the first ‘Slaughter of the Soul’ version better than the Full Dynamic Range version, I play guitars with EMG’s and Invaders. Why does that matter? It doesn’t. My point is just because I don’t like the guitar and bass tone doesn’t make it any less impressive to me. I’m so glad my favorite metal band hasn’t gone the way of In Flames or Lamb of God.

A friend sent me this video while I was at work tonight:

It puts a few things in perspective. I really hear the King Diamond influence in Ellis’ playing and what I assume are his songwriting contributions.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 9, 2020)

My DND set with the album came in a week or two ago as well.


----------



## KailM (Apr 9, 2020)

AngryWhiteMan said:


> Is the bass "clank" intentional or a production f'up? I kind of like it. Ellis is a gem and he is able to make simple shit sound impossibly detailed, rich and interesting.



Necky379 nailed it. Definitely intentional, and by no means ruins the album for me. Just kinda like preferring a chocolate sundae to not _also_ have chocolate chips; but chocolate syrup only.

I feel the same way about the last C'theilist album. I'd enjoy that record even more if the bass was not so clanky/slappy, but it's still a marvelous album.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 9, 2020)

Idk if they’ve been taken down yet, but I’ve seen several full album of this on YouTube. I listened to it. It’s not bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 9, 2020)

me no gud at reviews so here's a haiku:

album short and sweet
definite rippers in it
Riffage galore too

wereworm's feast, leather apron's scorn, how very dead, removal of the oaken stake, child of night are the best songs on the album imo


----------



## Alex79 (Apr 17, 2020)

Just got the (digital) album now, listening to it the first time over proper headphones (Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro). Yes, the bass definitely is "clanky". I like it, it gives it a more modern and percussive sound.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 17, 2020)

Album is pretty weak, the only memorable song is Sunless Empire.


Oh well.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Apr 17, 2020)

Made the first pass this morning with the album. So far so good. Riffs are pretty tasty. Bummed that the testament tour was cancelled/postponed but what can do you.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Necky379 (Apr 17, 2020)

Oaken Stake is sick right?


----------



## JK-PA (Apr 17, 2020)

Love the album, just wish EU pre orders weren't pushed back by a week...


----------



## KailM (Apr 17, 2020)

To be honest this album was a miss for me. Don't know why quite yet. I loved Nightbringers.


----------



## xzacx (Apr 18, 2020)

I listened the whole way through yesterday and thought it was...fine. Great playing all around but the songs didn’t really hold my attention. Like most of the more recent albums, I actually found the drumming the most interesting part. I may listen again if I think about it in the next day or so, but more realistically I will forget and never think about it again. That’s not to say I thought it was bad or didn’t enjoy it, just not remarkable enough that if I was in the mood to listen to TBDM, I’d think to listen to this one.


----------



## Forkface (Apr 18, 2020)

anomynous said:


> Album is pretty weak, the only memorable song is Sunless Empire.
> 
> 
> Oh well.


im literally on the same boat. ill give it a couple more listenings before officially calling it. BUT, none of the songs felt... memorable, at all.


----------



## mpexus (Apr 19, 2020)

This the perfect example of an amazing Band with a more than proven Record but that seems they dont get the real recognition they deserve. Why so? Whats missing?

Why bands that sing about Horns and "Skool" and Vikings and Beer get big gigs and are headliners and this guys are still traveling in Vans?


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 19, 2020)

I keep giving these guys and chance but it can almost never, ever click. I should like it but... Nope.
Also, I've somehow seen this hand 10 times and not one time was it to actually see them. I actually fell asleep during them at Sounds of the Underground one year. Then I woke up and Terror was on stage.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## primitiverebelworld (Apr 23, 2020)

As a fanboy from Estland I must say this. All songs are very memorable but some of those middlechilds 6 and 7 are rather from a B-track (not saying its bad). The whole record is darker than "Nightbringers" so we must deal with it......Hey guys who thinks that Brandons songwriting is really kicking this band to a new level?!......The verminous.....to the underground level where the rats are ready.....ready to bite!!!!


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 23, 2020)

@primitiverebelworld 
From another fan, Brandon’s songwriting is absolutely impressive in my opinion. After many spins I’m missing Brian’s writing. Sometimes deceivingly challenging to play clean but simple and catchy melodically. I brought up ‘Miasma’ earlier in the discussion, the title track is a good example, the song features THAT riff. Simple melody that gets stuck in your head played super aggressively and popping out in the mix. “Built for Sin” on that album, same thing except less melody more bounce. Intro to “Widowmaker”, “On Stirring Seas of Salted Blood” verse riff, “Warborn”, the technical stuff is great but sometimes I just want to hear heavy ass rhythm. Again though, I have no idea who wrote what and I think the album is fantastic.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 24, 2020)

Right out of the gate I thought the album was ok. After a week of listening I can appreciate it a lot more.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah who wrote what is not clear and the album is getting better after every spin. Im all in for heavy ass rhytm and catchy melodies and some former releases are definately more delivering in that aspect. But did you notice this solo in Sunless Empire? F..ck..this is so 80.s and reminds me of Jake Guy stuff totally! 

PS. The fact that I have rediscovered ninja turtles again(pushing 40's soon) as my favorite 90's cartoons is somewhat related. All this sewer and rats and stuff. nack-nack..


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 24, 2020)

I have given it one full listen so far. Sitting and reading the lyrics etc really trying to take it all in. I can absolutely tell it is going to grow on me a lot. And I really liked a lot of the second half of the album right off the bat. Wereworm is hilarious.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 24, 2020)

Feels like Nightbringers 2 so far- solid release out of the gate but seems unmemorable, until it just continues to grow on you. Which is honestly what I asked for.

Definitely in their top 5; I'd probably slot it higher in another few months.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2020)

This album has slowly grown on me. I might put it just behind Deflorate and Nocturnal as my favorite BDM album.

This is the best moment on the album though;


----------



## Alexa run my life (May 9, 2020)

Yeah dude his playing is insane, and it sounds even better on the record. It's the kind of tone I would want to play with! The short solo on Wereworms is absolutely disgusting


----------



## oracles (May 9, 2020)

I was really hoping Verminous would grow on me more, but it still feels underwhelming. There's no doubt that Brandon is an incredible guitarist, but I find his writing style less memorable and impactful than Brian's. Not a bad record by any means, but this just feels very middle of the road.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 15, 2020)

I’ve tried to like this album. I’ve given at least 2 listens and it just doesn’t jam with me. I will say that the two tracks I really do like are the title track and removal of the oaken stake

I also seem to be in the minor here when I say that I really liked Abysmal. I didn’t care for nightbringers but that may have just been the production.


----------



## Alex79 (May 18, 2020)

I've listened to it a couple of time and agree with others, it sounds a bit underwhelming and just not that memorable. I really liked all the recent outputs, so it is a bit strange I don't like this one as much.


----------

